# Whos your fish?



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

So, I just wanted to meet everyone's little girl/guy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I can not post pics. My male is a delta tail chocolate the part of his fin touching is light reflective blue. His ivory colored find have a red spots. My female blue veil tail she has always have had white stripes I loved the white stripes. My male I have had two years and female one year. My male was originally in a 1.5 gallon vase then I took the 10 gallon down I added the heater. Then he was in a .25 gallon divider. I then kept him in a fish floating box in the twenty gallon. He now lives in the 10 gallon with a blue spiked topped apple snail. The female is in my community twenty gallon tank.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

View attachment 65293


^^^^ That is Rodgers. We just got him yesterday. He is a dragonscale marble half-moon.

View attachment 65294


^^^ That is Chronos. A mustard-gas veil-tale.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi Rainbows my fish is a Royal Blue Crowntail Betta and his name is Perseus, my daughter got him for me this year for Mothers Day and he is my first ever fish and he is awesome !!! That is him in my profile picture and you can see more by going to my profile page and looking in the album.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

This is Einstein he's my male royal blue veil tail:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Beatiful bettas.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I apologize for poor picture quality now... xD

Nova is my DTHM (first picture)

Zakut (Sunset in Russian) is my VT 

Miss Priss is my little female CT 

It's so hard to get good pictures of these guys because they're so fast xD


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice the bottom one is a little cuter but they are both great.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

My photos aren't that great but these are my boys: Michael the dalmatian(?) HMDT, Milton the red VT (whose fins are growing in and oh, getting pictures of him is like trying to catch lightening--he's always moving), and Balthazar the black piebald DT.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Nice the bottom one is a little cuter but they are both great.


Yeah, lol she is quite the cutie, and the attention hog, if she doesn't get her way, or get fed when she wants food, she clamps her little fins and pouts xD


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I can not post pics. My male is a delta tail chocolate the part of his fin touching is light reflective blue. His ivory colored find have a red spots. My female blue veil tail she has always have had white stripes I loved the white stripes. My male I have had two years and female one year. My male was originally in a 1.5 gallon vase then I took the 10 gallon down I added the heater. Then he was in a .25 gallon divider. I then kept him in a fish floating box in the twenty gallon. He now lives in the 10 gallon with a blue spiked topped apple snail. The female is in my community twenty gallon tank.


Sounds like you have lovely fish! What do you mean when your female is in the community tank? Is she with other fishys??:-D


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I love everyone's pictures! Beautiful fishies!

Here's my crew:

Howie:


















Rosco (sorry for the blurriness):










Percy:










Cali:










Ferris:










Atlas:










And, my little girl, Delilah, who is swimming under the rainbow bridge now:


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

All of your fishes ARE SO CUTE! I love the colors!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

twolovers101 said:


> Yeah, lol she is quite the cutie, and the attention hog, if she doesn't get her way, or get fed when she wants food, she clamps her little fins and pouts xD


That is adorible.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Rainbows said:


> Sounds like you have lovely fish! What do you mean when your female is in the community tank? Is she with other fishys??:-D


Yes it is in my sig. A species tank has one species a community tank has multiple species.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Toad I love your plants and fish. Bettas love plants. They are really useful.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

This is my baby boy Aquarius the best fish I could ever ask for and my little show off comedian. He's a double tail half moon male. Still kind of small but he has grown some since these pictures.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, guys 

Lady, Aquarius is beautiful! That's sort of what my Rosco looks like in person, with the double tail and white edges, but Rosco doesn't hold still for pictures lol.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, he also has some pink in his fins but it's so hard to make out in these pictures. It's very cute, his one pink streak on his dorsal fin.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

plus two more we've yet to get a good photo of!


----------



## Pascale (Jun 29, 2012)

I have two males, both live in their individual 5g tank.

Here's Ernie, my first ever betta. He's a solid red VT.









Here's Kramer. He's a turquoise butterfly halfmoon dragonscale. He's grown quite a bit since this picture.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I've had to give all but one away recently ... it was very tough but I couldn't seem to let my Blue Jeans go. He's my one and only right now


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

ALL THESE BETTA'S ARE SO PRETTY IM JEALOUS!
Here's my babys!
Dreamless
View attachment 65350

Pebbles
View attachment 65351

She doesn't have a name yet!
View attachment 65352


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Junior is my first betta. He is pictured in my avatar! He's grown since then; his fins have more red now.  I love him bunches


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

jeremywadejunior said:


> Junior is my first betta. He is pictured in my avatar! He's grown since then; his fins have more red now.  I love him bunches


Hes so pretty! I cant wait to get my new fish on friday!


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Rainbows said:


> Hes so pretty! I cant wait to get my new fish on friday!


Thank you!

Aww how fun! I kind of want to get another too! What kind do you want?


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

jeremywadejunior said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Aww how fun! I kind of want to get another too! What kind do you want?


I was thinking of getting a male veiltail and 2 halfmoons!


----------



## jeremywadejunior (Jul 11, 2012)

Rainbows said:


> I was thinking of getting a male veiltail and 2 halfmoons!


Nice! My favorites are halfmoon plakats


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the Beatiful pics.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I want another fishey soooo bad but I'm waiting for another proper tank set up so I can just go get the fish and know everything else is already done. Then just adjust him to the new tank and plop him in.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

All thes Betta's ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! IM JEALOUS


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carters blue is so hard to catch.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My boy Pigg! The first two pics are him just today- I found out he has fin rot and that's why his tail is all gross looking  Treatment starts tomorrow! The last pic is the first day I had him.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Elsewhere said:


> My boy Pigg! The first two pics are him just today- I found out he has fin rot and that's why his tail is all gross looking  Treatment starts tomorrow! The last pic is the first day I had him.


 
Aw! Im sorry dear, I hope Pigg gets better!!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you Rainbows! I too am seriously hoping so- he's my first Betta and the first fish I've been serious about keeping... I've been reading up on fin rot and Aquarium Salt and I think he has a good chance to make it through this with his fins just as beautiful!


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Elsewhere said:


> Thank you Rainbows! I too am seriously hoping so- he's my first Betta and the first fish I've been serious about keeping... I've been reading up on fin rot and Aquarium Salt and I think he has a good chance to make it through this with his fins just as beautiful!


Indeed! Make sure to keep his water cleaned and well fed!!  Let me know more when he gets better! I would like see him grow more beautiful!!!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

No problem! I have finally made my mother realize that he needs help and I WILL NOT let him die, so she said "Do what you have to do" and I basically have free range with medications and a QT tank and water changes. WOO! It just sucks that he would have to get sick for all this to happen... I might be getting a gorgeous second boy- I saw him at my LFS and oh my, I fell in love. He has a white head with a blue body and a white tail with yellow streaks... I could see he and Pigg being neighbours!


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Elsewhere said:


> No problem! I have finally made my mother realize that he needs help and I WILL NOT let him die, so she said "Do what you have to do" and I basically have free range with medications and a QT tank and water changes. WOO! It just sucks that he would have to get sick for all this to happen... I might be getting a gorgeous second boy- I saw him at my LFS and oh my, I fell in love. He has a white head with a blue body and a white tail with yellow streaks... I could see he and Pigg being neighbours!


 
They are both males I believe? Don't put there tanks so close to each other it can cause them to flare and get very territoral and stressed out. I've had this happen to my CT/EE and my CT males. I had to put one of there tanks all the way across the room. Take good care of Pigg since this is your first fish I believe? I had the same problem with my first fish but must worse and I lost him on the second week of having him because his fit rot was terrible. Anyways, Happy New Years Pigg!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, there would be a shelf separating the tanks- just a hypothetical neighbouring situation aha. No, Pigg is my... Hmm, maybe 6th fish? But my first Betta and my first fish that I actually knew how to take care of. I've had him since this past June, so I'm not ready to give up on him yet! Happy New Year's to your fish, Rainbows!


----------



## jinxhex (Jan 1, 2013)

The top one is Jinx, Blue VT

On the bottom is Hex, Red VT

Both living happily in their 10g heated & filtered tanks :-D


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

They are both very beautiful! I love there colors!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?u=20026


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I defiitely have my favourite, Seiya, but they're all my kids =) 

Seiya








Kalecgos








Demi Walker









And the two newest additions;

Sylvannas (she's actually blue, not green, sorry for flash)









and Slyph (currently in a warm epsom salt bath for a few days, poor little guy)









I'll totally admit, I love showing them all off =)


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

View attachment 72481

No name

View attachment 72482

Enji

View attachment 72483

Gunnar

View attachment 72484

Masuku

View attachment 72485

Mochi 

View attachment 72486

Pip


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My 2 (soon to be three!).
Claudius:









Tiberius:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carters like a brother.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Syriiven, love the names, Kalecgos & Sylvannas lol. I think I know what you do in your spare time...


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is July, he's a super delta who lives in a 10g community tank.
He's such a tute!!!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Well, I have 18 bettas and 2 clown plecos - not gonna post pics of them all. 

Here is Sluggles. He's my fave. I got him from Walmart in Fairbanks, Alaska - one year ago. He was in HORIBLE shape and looked like a blue blob with no fins.










Mr Magic Mushrooms - also survived the winter journey out of Alaska. He's about 1.5 yrs old now. And is not a fan of water changes









snails









Clown Pleco









Lucky Stars


















India - is badly pineconned and looks like a blimp with fins but she's hanging on. Acts pretty normal so far


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Got another betta. 
Vespasian:


----------

